# W12 cold start smooth then rough idle, miss fire codes. On a Bentley Help



## stereoguy1 (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi guys it's been a while, I have had tuned Audi's before and have Always done All maintaince and repairs including timing belt jobs.... So I'm back into a VW sort of... 2006 Bentley Continental GT W 12 24,000 miles. I just got the car couple months ago. When it is colder out (seems to be under 50). When I first started up it will run a d idle perfect for the first 20 to 30 seconds then the car will lope little bit and Idle somewhat rough. Then after a minute or so the car will smooth out and run & idle fine. If ice restart the car or drive somewhere and stop for a short time it always starts and idles and runs good. The first couple times it did not even throw a check engine light so I was suspicious a bad gas. I have since ran several tanks a premium fuel through it from a different station (I Always use Premium). So it's not gas. About the third or fourth time it did it did throw a check eng light which goes off when you cycle the key. I do not have a badge, or know anybody that does so a generic obdII AutoZone style reader comes back with two codes: multiple misfires & misfire on 1,2,3,4,5,6. I also hear something more "throaty" on bank one intake when it is idling rough. It goes away as soon as it's up in temp. Restart it and that "throaty" sound is gone.... And so is the idle issue. On "warm" days it never idles rough even on the first start. I'm near Indianapolis if there is anybody with a vag com I would be more than willing to pay to get me pointed in the tight direction. 

Already did some searching and tried a couple of things. 
Verified batteries: Newer batteries. And they maintain voltage so not a weak battery. I also did the "parallel batt start" with no change. 
Coolant temp sender's came up in a lot of my searches so I ordered and replaced Both coolant sensors with genuine Audi parts from a trusted vender on here. No change. 
Pulled both pcv hose from front of intake and I can suck air through but can not blow back down tube, so I believe they are fine. Hose coming from inter-cooler to throttle body does have some very very minor oil on the pipe. Similar to what my Audi TT had. So I don't think that's a concern. I'm mostly a Diy guy. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## stereoguy1 (Dec 8, 2006)

New discovery today... Ok so when it first starts up when it is Cold outside idles fine for 20-30 seconds then it starts the idle issue..... If you step on the brake pedal for a second it smooths out! And I hear a " electrical pump whine" in my drivers side footwell/ front fender area.... Runs smoothe while "pump is on" !! Then the pump shuts off after say 30-45 seconds and a couple of seconds later the rough idle returns, step on the brake pedal it smooths back out... Keeps Doing this pattern till you cycle the key and restart the car. If I cycle the key it will set and idle smooth and perfect. Till the car cools down to say under 50? Then then the rough idle returns on the first start till the car is warmer... What the heck lol. Ca was kept indoors its whole life it has 24k miles. Hopefully that narrows down things?


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Nothing obvious comes to mind that you haven't checked yet but until you have a Vag Com (now called VCDS) hooked up you really are just shooting in the dark. You might want to consider just buying the VCDS cable (w/ included software license), it's such a valuable tool to have if you run a Phaeton or in your case a Bentley. VCDS lets you log up to 12 MVBs (data fields) and in this case you could watch the MAF sensor values, Air/Fuel ratios for each bank, AF correction, idle speed, misfires on each cylinder and so on. It pays for itself if you just avoid a single trip to the shop!


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

Isn't there a vacuum pump on the VR6/W12 cars? I think the mount cracks and stresses the hoses... Vacuum leaks are more pronounced with cold, brittle hoses. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

It sounds like it could be vacuum pump starting when you press the break pedal. I agree about a Vag-Com, I bought one first week I got my P.
To find these kind of faults, I use a stetoscope to listen after various sounds when idling. You can hear lots of mechanical issues, even vacuum leaks.

Skickat från min D6603 via Tapatalk


----------



## Indianajohns (Oct 26, 2016)

sent you a personal message


----------



## zoltan99 (Jul 22, 2013)

That cold start with no vibration and then misfiring and rough idling symptoms sounds to me like a variable camshaft adjuster/phaser unit. I had similar symptoms (with no codes...miraculously, as it was misfiring and showing that on the counters in the measured blocks) and the engine runs better with a new bank 1 adjuster.
I have read that the issue is worse with W12's (and other W-engines) than the Audi V8.

EDIT: Reddit evidence, this guy told me this yesterday:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Justrolledintotheshop/comments/5fs1ol/cs_trans_slips_on_acceleration/daocogi/?context=3&st=iw8672em&sh=31a8a702


----------



## stereoguy1 (Dec 8, 2006)

I have a rosstech cable on the way. Hopefully that gets me pointed in the right direction. I'm really thinking its in a vac line .... But why would that change if I cycle the ignition when the car is up to temp??? Seems like the vac leak issue would remain...


----------



## stereoguy1 (Dec 8, 2006)

here are the scan results






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3W (3W - Bentley Continental (2004 > 2007))
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 26 28 34 36
37 38 46 47 53 54 57 65 66 68 69 6C 71 75 76 77

VIN: SCBCR63W76C0 Mileage: 40300km-25041miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 07C-906-018-BEB1.clb
Part No SW: 07C 906 018 DF HW: 
Component: BY-6.0L-TT G ª7948 
Revision: 16ÿTT Serial number: 000-00022.10.
Coding: 0000173
Shop #:

10 Faults Found:
000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 008 - - Intermittent - MIL ON
000769 - Cylinder 1 
P0301 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent - MIL ON
000773 - Cylinder 5 
P0305 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
000771 - Cylinder 3 
P0303 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent - MIL ON
000774 - Cylinder 6 
P0306 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent - MIL ON
000770 - Cylinder 2 
P0302 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent - MIL ON
000772 - Cylinder 4 
P0304 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent - MIL ON
006420 - Pressure Sensor for Brake Boost (G294) 
P1914 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
008581 - Engine Coolant Temp Sensor on Radiator Outlet (G83) 
P2185 - 002 - Signal too High - Intermittent
006435 - Please Check DTC Memory of ECU Number 2 
P1923 - 008 - 
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09E-927-156.lbl
Part No SW: 09E 927 760 G HW: GS1 9.0 4.1 
Component: AG6 09E 6.0L W12TT 1905 
Coding: 0000101
Shop No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3W0-614-517-V1.lbl
Part No: 3W0 614 517 D
Component: ESP 5.7 4WD H01 0021 
Coding: 0007878
Shop 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 137 C HW: 5WK 484 97
Component: 43 Kessy 6700 
Revision: 67005715 Serial number: VWZ3Z0E7419945
Coding: 0405741
Shop #: 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

2 Faults Found:
01176 - Key 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00165 - Switch for Transmission Position P/N 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No: 3W0 959 759 A
Component: CM Seat Pass. 0009 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3W0 035 008 F
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0251 
Coding: 0400325
Shop 
2 Faults Found:
00384 - Optical Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 3W0 907 040 E
Component: Climatronic BY614 2010 
Coding: 0000102
Shop #: 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049-V1.clb
Part No: 3D0 937 049 H
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5101 
Coding: 0000107
Shop 

1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II Labels: 07C-906-018-BEB2.clb
Part No SW: 07C 906 018 DF HW: 
Component: BY-6.0L-TT G ª7948 
Revision: 18ÿTT Serial number: 000-00022.10.
Coding: 0000173
Shop #:4 Faults Found:
000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 008 - - Intermittent - MIL ON
000786 - Cylinder 12 
P0312 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
000776 - Cylinder 8 
P0308 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
000785 - Cylinder 11 
P0311 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0P Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0936 
Coding: 0012368
Shop #: 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000012
Shop #: 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3Wx-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3W8 920 840 C
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0610 
Coding: 0023203
Shop #: 
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3Wx-907-553-34.clb
Part No: 3W0 907 553 A
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 7203 
Coding: 0005561
Shop #: 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 3W0 959 760 A
Component: CM Seat Driver 0008 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: None
Part No: 3W0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0185 
Coding: 0000000


2 Faults Found:
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: None
Part No: 3W0 907 135 D
Component: Dachmodul 0706 
Coding: 0002493
Shop #: 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 52 HSG 0101 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3W8 959 701 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 1002

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3W8 959 702 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 1002

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3W8 959 703 A
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 1002

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 3W8 959 704 A
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 1002

Subsystem 5 - Part No: 3W0 909 610 E
Component: SX HDSG 1707

Subsystem 6 - Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

2 Faults Found:
01141 - Luggage Compartment Unlocking Switch (E165) 
007 - Short to Ground
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3W0 035 456 D
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 4123 
Shop #: 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3W0-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3W0 907 801 B HW: 3W0 907 801 B
Component: EPB BC6HX23 HC6 X230 
Coding: 0022401
Shop #:

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 54: Rear Spoiler Labels: 1C0-959-733.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 733 H
Component: Heckspoiler 0002 
VCID: 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: None
Part No: 3W7 907 273 
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0003 
Coding: 0480311
Shop 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: 3Wx-955-023.clb
Part No: 3W1 955 023 C
Component: Wischermodul ª9323 



4 Faults Found:
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00459 - Control Module for Display and Input; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 D
Component: Batteriemanagement 2800 
Shop #: 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 3W0 919 283 A
Component: 02 Einparkhilfe 0303 
Shop #:

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: None
Part No: 3W0 035 729 M
Component: Telefon 0124 
Shop #:

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 08:29)--------------------------


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi.
You seems to have faults everywhere, that points to the battery. But now you can reset all faults and try again. To see what faults are not coming from removing the battery terminals. You can also have a ground problem, if a ground-cable don't attach properly to the chassie. 
Wiken 😊

Skickat från min D6603 via Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Yeah, both of mine throw so many codes if the batteries die or are disconnected that I dread scanning them.

I run scans after reconnecting the batteries and clear all DTCs. It usually takes at least 2 or 3 DTC resets to get the car back to known faults. 

A known fault might clear but will return. If you Clear All DTCs and get a clean scan, rescan it again after driving it. Try to establish a baseline of known fault codes. 

If you want to save time, open individual controllers with faults and clear the faults manually. 

My 1st one has known fault codes. My second one doesn't. 


-Eric


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh, don't fret about intermittent faults. Those should all clear if you "Clear All DTCs" a few times. 

As gwiken65 mentioned, those all point to the battery being low (when the faults were triggered) or disconnected.

-Eric


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

One more thing:

If you are not recoding certain controllers, have the engine running for scanning. Just scanning the car can cause battery related fault codes because you are draining the battery.

If you must scan with the engine off, hook an AGM charger to the left battery to keep it topped off.

If you haven't yet, read as many threads as you can, especially the battery threads. 

-Eric


----------



## stereoguy1 (Dec 8, 2006)

I did have the car on a charger, its is also a maintainer that I keep the car on. I need to get another onethis is a Stanley fatmax I picked up locally. I picked this one up the day after I got the car. I had already known about the batterys and consumption with these cars. Both battery's are about 3 -4 months old. but I will probably just put in another one anywasy maybe it was overly discharged at the dealership accidently. the only known physical issue with the car is the trunk release button on the trunk is damaged. they painted it too much when they "blacked" out the emblems, so it is always "pressed", it didn't really bother me since there is a button on the door and keyfob that work. I wonder if that's a parasitic drain being always pressed? either way. I'm going to unplug the embm, since ithe throwing a code. lol I find it kinda funny there is a fault code for the freaking trunk emblem. gotta love it. I did clear the codes but maybe it needs to be done several times from the sound of it. its my first experience with the Ross-Tech.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Where are you located?

My guess is vacuum leak. That will change effects based on temp. Also, the mufflers have changeover valves that are open at cold start and close upon vacuum build to quiet the car down.

If you are local, I might be able to help you figure it out.

If you are not local, and you get tired of chasing your tail , and/or throwing money at it for unresolved issues- I might be interested in purchasing it.

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## m12volt (7 mo ago)

stereoguy1 said:


> Hi guys it's been a while, I have had tuned Audi's before and have Always done All maintaince and repairs including timing belt jobs.... So I'm back into a VW sort of... 2006 Bentley Continental GT W 12 24,000 miles. I just got the car couple months ago. When it is colder out (seems to be under 50). When I first started up it will run a d idle perfect for the first 20 to 30 seconds then the car will lope little bit and Idle somewhat rough. Then after a minute or so the car will smooth out and run & idle fine. If ice restart the car or drive somewhere and stop for a short time it always starts and idles and runs good. The first couple times it did not even throw a check engine light so I was suspicious a bad gas. I have since ran several tanks a premium fuel through it from a different station (I Always use Premium). So it's not gas. About the third or fourth time it did it did throw a check eng light which goes off when you cycle the key. I do not have a badge, or know anybody that does so a generic obdII AutoZone style reader comes back with two codes: multiple misfires & misfire on 1,2,3,4,5,6. I also hear something more "throaty" on bank one intake when it is idling rough. It goes away as soon as it's up in temp. Restart it and that "throaty" sound is gone.... And so is the idle issue. On "warm" days it never idles rough even on the first start. I'm near Indianapolis if there is anybody with a vag com I would be more than willing to pay to get me pointed in the tight direction.
> 
> Already did some searching and tried a couple of things.
> Verified batteries: Newer batteries. And they maintain voltage so not a weak battery. I also did the "parallel batt start" with no change.
> ...


Hi stereoguy1 ,

I'm having a similar issues with my 2007 Continental GT .
Have you figured it out ?
Was it a bad battery or something else ?


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

My bentley had exactly the same issue...started great and once warm would begin to missfire 50% of the time, always on the same cylinder bank. I would clear the dtcs and it would instantly go away, only to return further down the road. I had also replaced the batteries with 2 new Vartas and it lived on dual maintainers like my phaeton, so batteries werent the issue. Dont think it was fuel either, as the car was full of power and always eager to flare its nostrils, rear up like a pregnant clydesdale and charge.

We never really troubleshot it. I will check to see if I have copies of the scans we took showing the missfire...perhaps having a second scan to compare to could help. In the mean time, Ive parted the entire car, so if you ever figure out what component has gone, Ive probably got one I can sell you.


----------



## Samhain35 (Oct 15, 2008)

Funny how many Phaeton owners also own Bentleys. As an additional resource to m12volt, you may want to make a post on this Bentley site - they're also very helpful: 






Bentley - 6SpeedOnline - Porsche Forum and Luxury Car Resource


Bentley - Bentley Motors forum discussion, vintage models, Continental, Flying Spur, Mulsanne, and Bentayga tips, guides and help.



www.6speedonline.com


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Samhain35 said:


> Funny how many Phaeton owners also own Bentleys.



My father in law had 2 Phaetons and now has a Bentley.

For others- clearing codes clears fuel trims- hence the change in behavior.

Early VAG Bentley's Continentals are well known to have vaccum line / leak issues- especially at the firewall over the trans.


----------



## Samhain35 (Oct 15, 2008)

I actually bought my Continental because I liked my Phaeton so much and it was getting old. Much easier to find a mint condition older Bentley than a mint condition used Phaeton. I like my Phaeton better actually.

Actually the early Bentley's problem is worse - the early cars had a frequent failure of the vacuum lines over the transmission - replacement of which requires an engine/out service. The issue was corrected sometime during the 2007 model year run - the later cars have repositioned vacuum lines to correct this issue. Not sure if this also affects the FS cars, but for sure it does in the Continental.

The classic signs of the problem are poor idle, a CEL and the vacuum pump engaging (as I think the new poster mentioned) when the brake pedal is depressed. A smoke test sounds like a good idea. If it is a vacuum line problem, it's not necessarily the one over the transmission - there are others that are much easier to service.


----------



## m12volt (7 mo ago)

Samhain35 said:


> I actually bought my Continental because I liked my Phaeton so much and it was getting old. Much easier to find a mint condition older Bentley than a mint condition used Phaeton. I like my Phaeton better actually.
> 
> Actually the early Bentley's problem is worse - the early cars had a frequent failure of the vacuum lines over the transmission - replacement of which requires an engine/out service. The issue was corrected sometime during the 2007 model year run - the later cars have repositioned vacuum lines to correct this issue. Not sure if this also affects the FS cars, but for sure it does in the Continental.
> 
> The classic signs of the problem are poor idle, a CEL and the vacuum pump engaging (as I think the new poster mentioned) when the brake pedal is depressed. A smoke test sounds like a good idea. If it is a vacuum line problem, it's not necessarily the one over the transmission - there are others that are much easier to service.


Thanks for the info !
I really like the car , it's in mint condition with only 60k KM , I hope for easy fix


----------



## edwinnunez000 (1 mo ago)

m12volt said:


> Thanks for the info ! I really like the car , it's in mint condition with only 60k KM , I hope for easy fix
> View attachment 192947


 i have the same exact problem with my bentley,were you able to fix it and how?what did you have to replace?


----------



## Bentley Flying (17 d ago)

2 years ago,i owned Phaeton,now i have Bentley Continental Flying Spur w12 2006,i have the same problem,i start the car ,is ok,efter 3 minutes starts to idle Rough,i stop the engine when water is on 60 celsius ,i start again and everything disappeare, tomorrow i scan the system to seewhat we can do guys! I love the car,108.000 km on board!


----------



## Bentley Flying (17 d ago)

This was my Phaeton,i upgraded to Bentley !


----------



## edwinnunez000 (1 mo ago)

please let me know if you figure out the problem


----------



## edwinnunez000 (1 mo ago)

Bentley Flying said:


> 2 years ago,i owned Phaeton,now i have Bentley Continental Flying Spur w12 2006,i have the same problem,i start the car ,is ok,efter 3 minutes starts to idle Rough,i stop the engine when water is on 60 celsius ,i start again and everything disappeare, tomorrow i scan the system to seewhat we can do guys! I love the car,108.000 km on board!
> View attachment 246771


please let me know if you figure out the problemand i will pass on any info and updates


----------



## Bentley Flying (17 d ago)

edwinnunez000 said:


> please let me know if you figure out the problemand i will pass on any info and updates





edwinnunez000 said:


> please let me know if you figure out the problemand i will pass on any info and updates





edwinnunez000 said:


> please let me know if you figure out the problemand i will pass on any info and updates


Hello my friend,i scan the system,i found some errors and i deleted everything,i start and stop the engine 2 times,the problem disappeared for now


----------



## Bentley Flying (17 d ago)

I think is not from vacuum hose ,but best thing is to make a smoke test , usually This Model 2004 until early 2006 has this problem with plastics hose that traverse the top of the transmission and cracks because the heat from the engine and to fix you need to remove the engine


----------



## edwinnunez000 (1 mo ago)

Bentley Flying said:


> I think is not from vacuum hose ,but best thing is to make a smoke test , usually This Model 2004 until early 2006 has this problem with plastics hose that traverse the top of the transmission and cracks because the heat from the engine and to fix you need to remove the engine


i did a smoke test and it pass,i figure if it was a vacumm leak it would be constant and it only does it on cold start,funny if i keep the brakes press while warming it will not act up ,because the vacumm pump is running,well if any new info comes up please share thanks


----------



## Bentley Flying (17 d ago)

edwinnunez000 said:


> i did a smoke test and it pass,i figure if it was a vacumm leak it would be constant and it only does it on cold start,funny if i keep the brakes press while warming it will not act up ,because the vacumm pump is running,well if any new info comes up please share thanks


Yes,i am glad to hear that,yes i have on my Bentley exactly same symptoms like your Bentley,a friend has exactly same symptoms like us ,but his Bentley is from 2010,is something electrical, relay or something,we find out , Happy new year🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Aminechtx (11 d ago)

stereoguy1 said:


> Hi guys it's been a while, I have had tuned Audi's before and have Always done All maintaince and repairs including timing belt jobs.... So I'm back into a VW sort of... 2006 Bentley Continental GT W 12 24,000 miles. I just got the car couple months ago. When it is colder out (seems to be under 50). When I first started up it will run a d idle perfect for the first 20 to 30 seconds then the car will lope little bit and Idle somewhat rough. Then after a minute or so the car will smooth out and run & idle fine. If ice restart the car or drive somewhere and stop for a short time it always starts and idles and runs good. The first couple times it did not even throw a check engine light so I was suspicious a bad gas. I have since ran several tanks a premium fuel through it from a different station (I Always use Premium). So it's not gas. About the third or fourth time it did it did throw a check eng light which goes off when you cycle the key. I do not have a badge, or know anybody that does so a generic obdII AutoZone style reader comes back with two codes: multiple misfires & misfire on 1,2,3,4,5,6. I also hear something more "throaty" on bank one intake when it is idling rough. It goes away as soon as it's up in temp. Restart it and that "throaty" sound is gone.... And so is the idle issue. On "warm" days it never idles rough even on the first start. I'm near Indianapolis if there is anybody with a vag com I would be more than willing to pay to get me pointed in the tight direction.
> 
> Already did some searching and tried a couple of things.
> Verified batteries: Newer batteries. And they maintain voltage so not a weak battery. I also did the "parallel batt start" with no change.
> ...


Hello dear, was the issue fixed? i have exactly same symptoms on my Bentley Continental Flying spur 2011.


----------



## Bentley Flying (17 d ago)

Aminechtx said:


> Hello dear, was the issue fixed? i have exactly same symptoms on my Bentley Continental Flying spur 2011.


Hello,not yet,but soon ,when is comming my friend from vacation,i would let you know,we fix the problem,no worries, Happy new year 🎉


----------

